# Would you?



## klempner69 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thought I might share this with you..sorry if its old stuff but i aint seen it before..

http://www.angelfire.com/ak2/intelligencerreport/scariest_path.html


----------



## Dexter24 (Apr 17, 2011)

Indiana Jones eat your heart out


----------



## Vertex (Apr 17, 2011)

The bit at 1:27 is RIDICULOUS!!!


----------



## bonecollector (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh hell yeah!
That view is stunning, plus lots of caves and holes to explore on the way.


----------



## dizzydebs (Apr 17, 2011)

Not a chance id rather eat my foot and I've not even watched the video cos it won't load think i'd pass ou watching it anyway lol


----------



## swanseamale47 (Apr 17, 2011)

Seen it before but it's still a bit scary, don't think my insurance would touch me if I went walkies there.

Edit hadn't seen the motorbike one before, if anything thats worse, heaven help if he meets one coming the other way.


----------



## krela (Apr 17, 2011)

It is illegal to go there, so no, no insurance would cover you if you went there. 

I've known about this for 5 or 6 years, would love to go at some point but it's going to be restored (costing 9m euros) so the 'danger' elements will be sanitised soon.


----------



## Vertex (Apr 17, 2011)

Just watched the motorcycle one. *shudder*


----------



## Scaramanger (Apr 17, 2011)

Scary stuff.... Looks like it's maintained by cornwall county council !


----------



## jonney (Apr 17, 2011)

The words sod that for a game of soldiers comes to mind


----------



## Cheese Monkey (Apr 17, 2011)

I'd love to do both! Possibly planning a trip to Spain this year


----------



## RichardB (Apr 17, 2011)

According to Wikipedia they're renovating it this year.


----------



## nelly (Apr 18, 2011)

I would have loved to have seen them build it in the first place, 1921, without the use of modern building methods and machinery


----------



## manof2worlds (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm in need of air sickness pills.

Thanks


----------



## alex76 (Apr 18, 2011)

Sod that for a game of conkers


----------



## Crowey (Apr 18, 2011)

Oddly enough if that place was a via ferrata on ordinary rock then I don't think it would seem so bad-ass, but because it's built from concrete and is a mixture of easy pavement and terrifying drops it is all the scarier. I wouldn't fancy doing it one handed holding a camcorder, although I wonder if he was strapped to the wall like the others on the film.


----------



## The_Revolution (Apr 20, 2011)

I've been wanting to go for a while now.

Anyone fancy being my driver down to Spain?


----------



## Coal Cutter (Apr 20, 2011)

Thats class. I couldnt do that man. Am scared of heights, in daylight.


----------



## dobbo79 (Apr 20, 2011)

oh my god what are you doing to me - what with this and the guys up that tower!!!

sick bag please...bleeeuuuurrrrghhhhh!!!


----------

